# monteomery wards tractor



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

Picked up a MW zyj1389b tractor 8hp hyd drive Would like to know who made it. Any help would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Couldn't find anything with that model number, but I believe it was made by MTD.
See if there's another number, that starts with TMO,or 130 .


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

That's the only # I could find Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you see any engine numbers on the cooling shroud?
Also post a pic,if you can,that will help.
I did find that it was made by Gilson,which was bought by Toro,in 1988,and the last one with the Gilson name was made in 1989.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

# is 190707. 0153 02. 7002171. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep,...that one was made by Gilson,before Gilson was sold.
Engine parts are still available,but you may have to search for drive parts.
Since that model no longer shows on most parts lists,I'd say it's early 1970's.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

*runs*

Got the little girl running today. .Needs oil in transmission . Any idea what oil I should put in it. Have a bad feeling it may be leaking in to rear end. Guess that is what makes restoration fun. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Use 80W90,either petroleum ,or synthetic ,gear lube.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

Talking about the hydrostatic part of transmission. Would it be automatic transmission fluid or lite weight motor oil. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

if it's red,it's ATF,which was used in many of them,including John Deere.
I would say that's the safe bet.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Many ,during that time,including John Deere,used ATF,...which is simply 10Weight hydro,with additives.
If it's red,it's ATF,...if it's amber,it's 10W50 hydro,or motor oil.
Smelling it will tell,for sure.
Neither will harm it.


----------

